# specially/especially



## uruj asif

Can you please identify the difference between the two? Example sentences would really help.
And thank you David, for the previous answer.


----------



## dave

There is very little difference between them, and often interchangeable. I almost never have cause to say *specially*, but regularly use *especially * as a synonym for *particularly*.

The following should help to explain the subtle differences:

http://englishplus.com/grammar/00000287.htm

*Special* means "particular, distinguished in a distinct way,  or designed for a particular purpose." 

*Specially* means  "particularly, in a disinguishing manner, or for a particular purpose." 




*Especial* means "exceptional,  noteworthy, or particular."  

*Especially* means "exceptionally, in a  noteworthy manner, or particularly."


----------



## Rhianydd

Oooo, useful site. I find it really difficult to describe reasons why and when we use different words. Nice one.Thanks!


----------



## Alma Patricia

Hi,
The difference is between special and especially.    That's the correct spelling.   Never especial or specially.
Bye


----------



## meagain9969

Could anybody help me out  with this? I do not know the difference between specially and especially.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Enlasarenas

Great Question!!

It was about time that someone posted one of my earliest dilemmas in English...
Let's hope somebody comes to our rescue!!


----------



## modgirl

This is what I love about discussing English with someone who didn't grow up with the language: you make me *think*. 

Both words describe something that has qualities or aspects which differentiate it from something else. 

However, *especially* is used when "preeminence is implied" (I cheated and consulted my friend Webster -- aka the dictionary). Thus, *specially* means for a particular reason. *Especially* tends to mean *above all*.


Possibly the best way to describe the difference is to use examples.



*My shampoo was made specially for oily hair. *(The reason for the formulation is for oily hair)

*I baked a pie especially for you. *(You are the only reason I baked the pie; normally I would not have baked one)

*My friend is so tall that he shops at a store that sells clothes made specially for tall people. *

One could almost substitute the words "for the purpose" in place of specially:

*I'm looking for a laundry detergent made specially for cold water washing.*


Does that make sense? I formulated this post especially for Enlasarenas and Meagain9969.


----------



## Enlasarenas

* Especially*, I would ike to thank you for your *specially* paid attention to our enquiries!!! 

(Is that right?)


----------



## timpeac

modgirl said:
			
		

> This is what I love about discussing English with someone who didn't grow up with the language: you make me *think*.
> 
> Both words describe something that has qualities or aspects which differentiate it from something else.
> 
> However, *especially* is used when "preeminence is implied" (I cheated and consulted my friend Webster -- aka the dictionary). Thus, *specially* means for a particular reason. *Especially* tends to mean *above all*.
> 
> 
> Possibly the best way to describe the difference is to use examples.
> 
> 
> 
> *My shampoo was made specially for oily hair. *(The reason for the formulation is for oily hair)
> 
> *I baked a pie especially for you. *(You are the only reason I baked the pie; normally I would not have baked one)
> 
> *My friend is so tall that he shops at a store that sells clothes made specially for tall people. *
> 
> One could almost substitute the words "for the purpose" in place of specially:
> 
> *I'm looking for a laundry detergent made specially for cold water washing.*
> 
> 
> Does that make sense? I formulated this post especially for Enlasarenas and Meagain9969.


 
Hi Modgirl

Your understanding of the difference between these two words must be very different from mine. In every single example you give above I would say "especially" is the correct term.

As I understand it - and this is nothing more than my opinion - "especially" means effectively "with a certain something in mind" or "specifically" and "specially" means "in a special way".

So just to pick one of your examples 

*I'm looking for a laundry detergent made specially for cold water washing.*

is a nonsense to how I understand it. This should be "especially" given that this detergent is specifically for cold water washing.

Let's see how others interpret these words.


----------



## modgirl

Hi Tim,

Actually, I didn't rely on my own knowledge. I consulted a dictionary and several online sources! That isn't to say that what I wrote is absolutely correct, but based on how I've heard correct American English used, it does sound bascially correct to me. 

This also may be a case of British vs. American English.

Edit:  Here's something from the BBC that might help:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/learningenglish/grammar/learnit/learnitv265.shtml

*specially - for a particular purpose*

However, when *specially* is used to mean for a particular purpose, this form of the adverb is the norm:


_This shower gel is *specially* designed for people with sensitive skins.
_
_This computer programme is *specially* for children with learning difficulties.
_
_My father made this model aeroplane *specially* for me._ 
(There's more on the website; and of course, "especially" has other meanings, as well)


----------



## modgirl

Enlasarenas said:
			
		

> * Especially*, I would ike to thank you for your *specially* paid attention to our enquiries!!!
> 
> (Is that right?)


 
I think so, but I would say:  _*Especially*, I would like to thank you for your *special* attention to our enquiries!!! _

That's just a bit less wordy and more natural.  Oh, and you're welcome.


----------



## modgirl

Here's another source:


http://occawlonline.pearsoned.com/bookbind/pubbooks/aaronlbh_awl/medialib/usage/gloss_05.html


especially, specially Especially means "particularly" or "more than other things"; specially means "for a specific reason." I especially treasure my boots. They were made specially for me.



And, from a UK source:


http://www.bolton.ac.uk/elab/guidelines/grammatical.html


Specially means for a particular purpose eg. _This was made specially for you._ 
Especially means extraordinarily or an unusually high degree, eg: _This is especially good work_.


----------



## timpeac

modgirl said:
			
		

> Here's another source:
> 
> 
> http://occawlonline.pearsoned.com/bookbind/pubbooks/aaronlbh_awl/medialib/usage/gloss_05.html
> 
> 
> especially, specially Especially means "particularly" or "more than other things"; specially means "for a specific reason." I especially treasure my boots. They were made specially for me.
> 
> 
> 
> And, from a UK source:
> 
> 
> http://www.bolton.ac.uk/elab/guidelines/grammatical.html
> 
> 
> Specially means for a particular purpose eg. _This was made specially for you._
> Especially means extraordinarily or an unusually high degree, eg: _This is especially good work_.


 
Yes, I have no trouble at all with all the "especially" examples. It's just the "specially" ones I find wrong. (By the way I prefer not to rely on dictionaries for this sort of thing - being a speaker of English I prefer to go with what seems natural rather than what someone else thinks is natural). You certainly hear "this was made specially for you" but it always seemed, and seems, shorthand for "especially" to me or "especially" said quickly. At the end of the day something that is special is not necessarily especial and vice versa.

Having checked dictionaries especially for this occasion, I find that both Merriam and dictionary.com understand the difference as I do - basically "specially" and "especially" mean different things but "specially" is taken to mean "especially" by some. It seems to be a meaningful distinction to me, so I would not advocate ignoring it to foreign learners, however I would admit that perhaps the general usage is not quite so clear cut as I had thought. I can certainly say that in my usage I do naturally maintain the distinction "specially" relating to "special" things and "especial" relating to "particular" things.

http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=specially
http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=specially


----------



## modgirl

timpeac said:
			
		

> (By the way I prefer not to rely on dictionaries for this sort of thing - being a speaker of English I prefer to go with what seems natural rather than what someone else thinks is natural).


 
I agree. However, what I love about Webster's is that when two words are very close in meaning, the dictionary helps differentiate them. That's what is often difficult!



> You certainly hear "this was made specially for you" but it always seemed, and seems, shorthand for "especially" to me or "especially" said quickly.


 
In that particular case, I think the word would be _especially_. (_This was made *particularly* for you_) 

If the sentence were *This was made specially for you, *that means it was made for the purpose of your use. Perhaps a carpenter builds an addition onto a house for a handicapped person and could correctly use that sentence. The carpenter didn't do his work with a special person in mind; he builds many additions the same way. He built the addition because that was the purpose of his work. However, the sentence *This was made especially for you* implies a more intimate relationship. For instance, a child might draw a picture for a parent. There is no "purpose" to the picture, but the child made it with the parent in mind as the child created it.

What really helps me is to remember that *specially* simply means "for the purpose of." The use of the word is more practical than with* especially*.

And, once again, the words in advertising and such have been so often misused that the words seem to be fully interchangeable, and they really are different. Sigh....

Edit:  Just saw your dictionary references.  The problem with online dictionaries (they're great for checking spelling!) is that they're abridged.  As I mentioned earlier, an unabridged or "book" form will often help distinguish between two very similar words.  

I think you're right, though.  Many people do use them interchangeably, unfortunately.


----------



## Silvia

Am I wrong if I state that specially could be replaced by expressly?


----------



## modgirl

Silvia said:
			
		

> Am I wrong if I state that specially could be replaced by expressly?


 
It depends on the context, but in many instances, it would be fine.


----------



## Enlasarenas

Oh my goodness!!! This thread has definitely succeeded by far in elucidating what, up until today, was one of my English mistakes I thought I would never get rid of!!!

Thanx so much once again!!

Gracias chic@s


----------



## modgirl

Enlasarenas, as you can see, the words can be very confusing! Also, it's important to note that *specially *and *especially* have different meanings, depending on context.  I'm sure I mix them up and don't even realize it.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

According to my teacher, who is American, "specially" and "especially" is the same thing, but Americans spell it with e and British without...
I had no idea there was a nuance between both


----------



## modgirl

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> According to my teacher, who is American, "specially" and "especially" is the same thing, but Americans spell it with e and British without...


 
Sigh.....I really hate to say this, but I do not believe your teacher is correct at all and he obviously doesn't know the meanings of the words. Without a doubt, the words are very confusing! However, if your _teacher_ has an American dictionary, borrow it and look up the words yourself.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Modgirl, yes I checked a dictionary online before writing my post and I saw there is a difference. I didn't mean I still believe he is right, I was just saying what he used to say 

Anyway, although I suppose this is not the case, in Spanish for example there are words which have different meaning for some people and for other people there is no difference, depending on the dialect you speak.


----------



## foxfirebrand

I think the words are interchangeable, and the slight differences are getting a little obsolescent.  My personal default setting is "especially" in the same sense that I use the words "because," "kind of" and "want to."

I use _specially_ according to the same logical rule that causes "cause," "kinda" and even "wanna" to come out.  That's how it's come to evolve, in my opinion anyway-- a formal vs informal thing.


----------



## timpeac

foxfirebrand said:
			
		

> I think the words are interchangeable, and the slight differences are getting a little obsolescent. My personal default setting is "especially" in the same sense that I use the words "because," "kind of" and "want to."
> 
> I use _specially_ according to the same logical rule that causes "cause," "kinda" and even "wanna" to come out. That's how it's come to evolve, in my opinion anyway-- a formal vs informal thing.


 
That is pretty much the way I view it too. However, Modgirl has quoted a large number of sources to support her argument too...

This is definitely not a BE/AE difference (for once!) it would seem.


----------



## elroy

Sometimes "specially" doesn't work:

He is *especially* adept at diving.

I am *especially* concerned about your health.

I am going to work really hard on my project, *especially* since I failed my last test.

You should constantly drink water while hiking, *especially* when food is scarce.

_(you couldn't say "specially" in any of these examples)_

Is is safe to say "especially" can always substitute for "specially," but not vice versa?


----------



## timpeac

elroy said:
			
		

> Sometimes "specially" doesn't work:
> 
> He is *especially* adept at diving.
> 
> I am *especially* concerned about your health.
> 
> I am going to work really hard on my project, *especially* since I failed my last test.
> 
> You should constantly drink water while hiking, *especially* when food is scarce.
> 
> _(you couldn't say "specially" in any of these examples)_
> 
> Is is safe to say "especially" can always substitute for "specially," but not vice versa?


 
Almost, but not quite, in my usage. I would use "specially" only for "in a special way", so "beer specially made using a secret brewing process" - I don't think "especially" would work here. In all the other situations I would use "especially" (although I'm sure I shorten it to 'specially from time to time).


----------



## foxfirebrand

I also put _specially_ in a category with "sposed to," for "supposed to." There's also a faint association with Southern and black AE, for me at least. Mountain West as well, it has that "clipped" feel to it.

"I ain't specially fond of him."

On the other hand, I like it better in hyphenated expressions, like specially-made-- there the elided form is "special-made" or "made special." Maybe it's like so many things my ear opts for, and the criteria have more to do with cadence and syllabication than anything else.

In my own writing, at this stage in my life anyway, I make stylistic choices for fictional narrative and dialogue-related reasons rather than rhetorical ones. This should be taken into account in some of these more arcane deliberations we have sometimes over minutiae.

edit for Elroy:


> Is is safe to say "especially" can always substitute for "specially," but not vice versa?


 
In a word, yes.  I'd say it was.


----------



## lidiarey

Is it correct?

"As a child, he liked pets a lot, specially a cat called Blackie"

is it specially or especially? I still don't distinguish the difference 

Thanks


----------



## charisma_classic

It is especially or, as we commonly hear and write 'specially. (with the apostrophe to indicate the omitted letter) The two words are often pronounced the same by children (and some adults).

"Specially" would indicate something that is done or set aside for a certain person/group/event.

Specially-designated parking area, for example.


----------



## lidiarey

And in a formal way?


----------



## WeeBabyMunchkin

_Especially_ is always used in contexts such as "...especially a cat called Blackie" - it can usually be substituted with _in particular_. 
The spelling _'specially_ that charisma_classic mentioned is only used in very informal contexts and is simply a shortened version of _especially_ (like _'cos_ for because or _'til_ for _until_).

Hope that helps!


----------



## montanan

Hi,
I would like to know if there is really a noticeable difference in pronuonciation beytween the two.
Thanks.


----------



## .   1

G'day montanan,
Yes there is.  The E is emphasised in especially to the point that it is a short syllable.
I almost always write especially and almost always say specially assuming it to be 'specially.

.,,


----------



## montanan

Thank you, .,,:
I just discovered the difference in meaning and wondered if native speakers actually pronounce them differently.
montanan


----------



## .   1

What is the difference in meaning?
I had always considered them to be interchangeable but I am open to correction.

.,,


----------



## MissFit

They have slightly different meanings.  There are probably many sentences in which exchanging one for the other would yeild a perfectly logical and grammatical sentence, but the meaning would change slightly.  

The WR dictionary describes the difference rather well:
especially--_to a distinctly greater extent or degree than is common_
specially_--in a special manner_

_I am especially thankful that I know you,"_ means that I am thankful to a greater degree than I am for my other blessings.
_I am specially thankful that I know you,"_ means that the way in which I am thankful is special/unique/extraordinary.


----------



## montanan

Hi, .,,
specially and especially can both mean "particularly."
However, specially can mean "for a particular purpose" or "in a distinguished manner" and especially can mean "exceptionally" or "in a noteworthy manner."
They are often interchangeable but there are some subtle differences.
 Examples:This program has specially designed macros for word processors. (A distinctive purpose) 
He did especially well in All-Star Game. (A noteworthy performance)
I hope this helps.
montanan


----------



## .   1

I am not convinced that there is a discernable difference between specially and especially.

.,,


----------



## MarcB

OED BE
— USAGE The words *especially* and *specially* are not interchangeable, although both can mean ‘particularly’. Only *especially* means ‘in particular’, as in _he despised them all, especially Thomas_, and only *specially* means ‘for a special purpose’, as in _the car was specially made for the occasion_.
Webster AE
*especially*. 
*1* *: specially*1
*2 a* *:* in particular *: *particularly <food seems cheaper, _especially_ meats> *b* *:* for a particular purpose <built _especially_ for research>
*3* -- used as an intensive <an _especially_ good essay> <nothing _especially_ radical in the remarks> 
*specially*
*1* *:* in a special manner <treated her friends _specially_>
*2 a* *:* for a *special *purpose <dresses made _specially_ for the occasion> *b* *:* in particular *: Specifically*<made _specially_ for you>
*3* *: especially*2 <makes a _specially_ fine curry> <was _specially_ pleased with the gift>


----------



## .   1

So the first meaning of especially is specially and the third meaning of specially is especially and 'the car was especially made for the purpose' sounds more natural than 'the car was specially made for the purpose' yet the words are not interchangeable.  I stand corrected.

.,,


----------



## caballoschica

montanan said:


> Hi,
> I would like to know if there is really a noticeable difference in pronuonciation beytween the two.
> Thanks.



There is a difference...I nearly always use especially.  I know for Spaniards it's tough not to say the "e."  Like it's hard to say Spain, but easier to say ehSpain, the "eh" being like the e in España.   My Spanish professor says ehSpanish, ehSpain, etc, etc.  Unfortunately, I don't have any suggestions how to pronounce "specially" without it sounding like "especially" except for practice, practice, practice!


----------



## Erasmoose06

To me, there is a discernible difference between the two and the uses are distinct. I also know that it is indeed difficult for native Spanish speakers to correctly pronounce words such as "specially", "stop", or "straight" because of the absence of such letter combinations in their language. They tend to say, "especially", "estop", or "estraight". 

The difference in meanings can be exemplified as:

Specially (adv): "The dinner was specially prepared with fine spices."

Especially (adj): "The dinner was especially tasty because it was prepared with fine spices."

The two words are different parts of speech.


----------



## MarcB

. said:


> So the first meaning of especially is specially and the third meaning of specially is especially and 'the car was especially made for the purpose' sounds more natural than 'the car was specially made for the purpose' yet the words are not interchangeable. I stand corrected.
> 
> .,,


I think your understanding is more in line with AE according to the definitions above.


----------



## samarkanda

I know this is an old thread, but just wanted to say I'm not sure they are interchangeable in British English. It does somehow make sense that they are in American English, but not in BE...

Any Britons to support / oppose this statement?


----------



## nichec

Alma Patricia said:


> Hi,
> The difference is between special and especially. That's the correct spelling. Never especial or specially.
> Bye


 
I think "specially" is acceptable.


http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define.asp?key=76275&dict=CALD

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/specially


----------



## nichec

Even "especial", though I have to confess I am not familiar with this one.

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define.asp?key=26292&dict=CALD

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/especial


----------



## nichec

uruj asif said:


> Can you please identify the difference between the two? Example sentences would really help.
> And thank you David, for the previous answer.


 
I find this very interesting, if you are still interested.

*Notes:* *especially* means 'particularly' or 'exceptionally' while *specially* means 'for a specific purpose'; especially comes from Latin meaning 'belonging to a particular species,' it now is restricted to mean 'important'

Source: http://thesaurus.reference.com/browse/specially


----------



## gtm

It may be helpful to understand that the "e" infront of "specially" makes the word refer to something unique to one thing. That is, a shampoo can be specially formulated, meaning that it was purposefully formulated, or it can be especially formulated, meaning it was specifically formulated for a unique purpose or for a specific person. Special and purposeful are linked closely together, while especial is linked more closely to uniquely specific. That is why you can sometimes interchange them, and sometimes not.  You can usually substitute "particularly" for "especially" and "purposefully" for "specially", and they will sound okay, even though they may not mean quite the same thing. 
I suppose you could also say that special is the opposite of general, while especial is the opposite of typical. The difference is really in connotation rather than definition, however, and is one of those "living langauge" words that changes subtley over time and place.


----------



## Porteño

timpeac said:


> That is pretty much the way I view it too. However, Modgirl has quoted a large number of sources to support her argument too...
> 
> This is definitely not a BE/AE difference (for once!) it would seem.


 
Maybe not exclusively, but there is an element of this. Just compare the posts from modgirl and timpeac.


----------



## paper0311

please someone explain the difference of meaning and use.
thanks


----------



## Leo57

Hi there
Quotation from Oxford language reference:
Specially/especially
In the broadest terms, both words mean "particularly" and the preference for one word over the other is linked with certain _conventions of use_ rather than with any deep difference in meaning.  e.g There is little to choose between "written especially for John" and "written specially for John" and neither is more correct than the other.  On the other hand, in sentences such as "He despised them all, especially Sylvester, the substitution of "specially" is too informal for written English, while "The car was specially made for the occasion, the substitution of "especially" is somewhat unusual.  Overall, _especially_ is by far the commoner of the two.

Ciao
Leo


----------



## baldpate

This may be useful to you.

To be honest, I would never have known the difference myself. It is very slight.

EDIT: Leo's guidance on when, and when not, to use the two forms is excellent.  I would never have hit on those two last examples.


----------



## Leo57

Great link Baldpate, it gives a very clear explanation. The difference is subtle and we know the difference _instinctively_, but it's not so easy to explain. Leo


----------



## panjandrum

paper0311 said:


> please someone explain the difference of meaning and use.
> thanks


Two things, paper.
First, please remember that capital letters are not optional in these forums.
Second, it is always worthwhile to use the forum's various search facilities before posting a question.  If you look up specially in the WordReference dictionary you will find a list of previous threads:
specially/especially
Specially vs especially
specially/especially
Specially and Especially


----------



## dwm

Never thought about this before, but I think many times in speech people are actually just leaving out the beginning 'e' of especially, so it comes out "specially."


----------



## svenegas

Thank you guys for taking the time to write extensively on this subtle difference. As a teacher of English, I think I can now better explain it to my students.


----------



## navi

Are these sentences correct:

1-I am not sure that these apartments are close to grocery stores, especially to cheap grocery stores.
2-I am not sure that these apartments are close to grocery stores, specifically to cheap grocery stores.
3-I am not sure that these apartments are close to grocery stores, more specifically to cheap grocery stores.

MEANING: I am more doubtful about their being close to cheap grocery stores.


----------



## tepatria

Any of the three convey the meaning you want. I think #3 gives the most emphasis to your meaning.


----------



## fire fly

1. We love Nha Trang, ___________ in the summer.
  A. mostly   B. most      C. especially        D. specially
  “C” is correct but how can I explain that “D” is not correct.


----------



## watercanyon

I found this explanation:  _Especially_ means 'particularly" or "more than other things"; _specially_ means "for a specific reason." _ I especially treasure my boots.l  They were made specially for me._ (H. Ramsey Fowler, and Jane E. Arron.  The Little, Brown Handbook. Harper Collins, 1992.)  

This does not make sense:  "We love Nha Trang, 'for a particular reason' in the summer."  There may be a particular reason you love Nha Trang in the summer, but then you would say:  "We love Nha Trang in the summer because it it so beautiful."

This does make sense:  "We love Nha Trang, 'particularly' in the summer."


----------



## juanmamej

Alma Patricia said:


> Hi,
> The difference is between special and especially. That's the correct spelling. Never especial or specially.
> Bye


It is just the way I use them.


----------



## fire fly

Dear everybody,
Thank you so much for your valuable ideas. I am grateful to receive your share in using "special" & "especially". It's a long time since I last surfed this website. Many thanks again.


----------

